# Tennis Courts in Dubai Marina



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I would like to play tennis once or twice a week, nothing serious, just playing with my wife to do some sport.
I am wondering where are tennis courts in the marina and how much is the price.


----------

